# Cheet Grass/Foxtail in Eye... Need help



## natejmueller (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello Everyody,

I am brand new here and have only had my goats for about 3 months. I have a doe that got a foxtail in her eye. Of course her eye was draining quite a bit and initially I thought she had pink eye but while trying to clean it out I noticed the very end of a fox tail sticking out where your tear ducts would be if you were human. Here eye was foggy white and looked bad.

I am pretty sure we got the fox tail completely out. Cleaned the eye and I was told to drip some L200 on it by one person...

Then told to clean and spray with Vetricyn the next day...

Is there anything else I should be doing? Also if her eye is still foggy white 2 days latter does this mean poor Lola is going to be blind in that eye permanent?

Nate


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

The same thing happened to my goat awhile back. viewtopic.php?f=5&t=33162&hilit=object+in+eye

I'm supposing you took it all out? I only put neosporen in her eye twice a day for 3 days. She is perfectly normal now. I'll try to get a picture today and show you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good link Kailey... :thumb: 

It is good you got the foxtail out....
I agree.... I would put the LA200 in the eye....at least once or twice a day for 4 days.....if it gets worse... that means... not all the sticker was removed...or she may have another one in the 3rd eye lid....or??
It will take a while for the white coloring to fade out...it will go back to clear eventually.... you say... it has been a couple of days....is she still favoring her eye?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

This is what it was.....









....and what it is now. It took about two weeks to heal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks rosti... :thumb:
By the way ..your goat has a very "healthy" dark pink color around the eyes...appears to have no worms or any ailments at the time of that pic.... good job and the eye healed very well.... :wink:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

as you all know I live by a patch of the eye lol. But just in case you didnt get it all out do not patch it. I would go with the la200, my reason is because it burns a little more, not a overly bad burn, but a little burn and will make her want to keep her eye shut. Our body and goats bodys are smart, if she keeps her eye shut will help her heal. I am actually getting ready to go the la200 way since right now I have a goat with pink eye in both eyes.


----------



## natejmueller (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow you are all awesome... and so fast at replying...

@toth boer goats - she had her eye completely closed - now she is opening it about 3/4 of the way.

OK so i will keep applying the LA200 - should I also do the Vetricyn or will that cancel out the LA200...

Thanks again for all the help. Lola thanks you too.


----------



## natejmueller (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Everyone... Great stuff.

I will continue to treat with LA200 for the next four days and see what happens.

@Toth Boer Goats - Her eye was originally all the way closed. She is now opening it about 3/4 of the way. 

@rosti - Thanks for the pictures. Lola's eye is just like that but has quite a bit more white in it. At least you are giving me a little hope that it may clear up.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks...glad to help... :thumb: :hug: 


Sounds like improvement if she is opening her eye more...if she continues to open the eye to be in normal position....she will be just fine...you do not want to see her re-closing it and favoring the eye..... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

that foxtail is nast stuff.

My dog ate several pieces and she had to have surgery to get it out of her throat. It was causing a nasty abcess and infection. we did not knwo what it was at the time, we thought it was a nasty abcess and scared it was cancer, we were prepared to pay $500.00-$800.00 fr surgery, it ended up being $200.00. That was wonderful.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

How's she doing now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> How's she doing now?


 :hug:


----------



## natejmueller (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry just got back to this... Completely Healed good as new... you guys are great.


----------

